# Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung



## Elfchen_19 (19. April 2009)

War schon jemand los bitte ??? 

Letztes Jahr hat der Raps exakt 2 Wochen später angefangen zu blühen - und ab dem 04.05.08 konnten wir am Deich in Westkapelle mehr als ordentliche Fänge (etwas weiter draussen an den Buhnen) während unserer 3-Tage-Tour verbuchen.

Hat es dort schon jemand von Euch in diesem Jahr probiert bitte - ggf. ist ja das nächste WE eines, wo man mal einfach dann dort sein Glück versuchen sollte, schön genug vom Wetter her bleibt es ja bzw. soll es ja bleiben.

Lieben Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Niclas S. (24. April 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Ich werde wahrscheinlich nächstes Wochenende hin fahren und mal schauen, was sich dort tut. Ich werde dann wohl berichten


----------



## maredo (24. April 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hallo Niclas S.

nach den Berichten der holländischen Kollegen von der Küste ist der Hornhecht offensichtlich bisher nur vereinzelt gefangen worden. Dies liegt am langen Winter und den noch immer recht kalten Wassertemperaturen. Gleiches gilt übrigens für Seebarsch und Seezunge.

maredo


----------



## Elfchen_19 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*



Niclas S. schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich nächstes Wochenende hin fahren und mal schauen, was sich dort tut. Ich werde dann wohl berichten



Danke sehr #6

Petri Heil und `ne Menge Fische wünscht Dir

Eddy#h


----------



## powermike1977 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

gibts schon neuigkeiten?


----------



## Thoma (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hallo zusammen,

Freunde von mir waren letztes Wochenende in Westkapelle an der Brandung. Leider nur wenige Erfolg. Ein kleiner Wittlinge, mehrere noch kleinere Plattfische...sonst nix...


----------



## Niclas S. (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Das Wochenende kommt doch erst noch


----------



## schnupp (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hallo zusammen,
Hornhechte sind da!!!!

In Zoutelande werden schon einige gute Seezungen gefangen. Ein paar gute Wölfe wurden auch schon gefangen.

Bin von Donnerstag bis Montag in Westkapelle und werde danach wieder berichten.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## birgit1 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

hallo zusammen,

möchte auch nächstes we los. allerdings richtung zeeland. habt ihr ein paar tips wo ich es probieren kann? 
bin mit einem bus unterwegs, also flexibel.

vg


----------



## birgit1 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*


habe gerade gesehen, das ihr westkapelle in zeeland meint. verbinde mit westkapelle immer belgien. supi werde dann dort mal aufschlagen.

viele grüße


----------



## Niclas S. (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hornhechte sind da, kann ich bestätigen. Bin leider nur für 30 Minuten ans Wasser gekommen und hab aus Fiscfetzenmangel nur seetang gefangen... Ich muss dieses Jahr nochmal irgendwann hin...​


----------



## Elfchen_19 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Danke sehr für die Antworten - Euch allen Petri Heil bei der Jagd nach den Hornis


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*






-Spontane Hornhechttour 2009-

Samstag:

Wir, Nadine und Ich, sind Samstag morgen um 5.30 Uhr von Ahrweiler in Richtung
Hollandaufgebrochen.
Angekommen um 9.00 Uhr in Westkapelle ging es Dank einer Teilabsperrung wegen dem 1. Westkapeller Seifenkistenrennen mit einer 30 min Verspätung an den Damm.

Mein erster Blick hinab zum Wasser ließ nix gutes ahnen. Nur ca 30 Angler am Wasser und das an einem Samstag. Normaler weise stehen in der Saison 200-300 Angler am Wasser.

Aber egal, die Hoffung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu Letzt.

Die Angel ( Willy Frosch 4,55m, Wurfgewicht bis 55 gr mit einem 30 gr DAM Bombard und 0,18 mm 200cm Vorfach) ausgepackt und mit Lachshautstreifen bestückt und Feuer frei raus damit.

Man muß sich bei den ersten Würfen schon überwinden voll durchzuziehen, aber die Weite brachte im Jahr 2007 und 2008 die meisten Fische.

Nach gut einer halben Stunde der erste Biß und Zack konnte ich die Lösezange das erste mal in Gebrauch nehmen.
Das Wetter war von Anfang an  bedeckt und der Wind wurde stark auflandig ins Gesicht beblasen.  
Gegen 11 Uhr hatte ich 6 Hornhechte und etliche Fehlbisse inkl. Aussteiger.

Das Wetter wurde auch nicht mehr besser, sondern es fing auch noch an zu regnen. Das sind Momente , wo man sich glücklich schätzen kann einen Watanzug sein Eigen nennen zu können. Drunter ist alles trocken geblieben.

Da wir schon seid 5.00 Uhr auf den Beinen waren, wurde es dann gegen 13.30 Uhr zum Mittagsessen. Die 8 Hornis die ich bis dato fing bekam mein unbekannter Angler zu rechten und freute sich das er nicht als Schneider nach Hause fahren mußte.

Zur Nahrungsaufnahmen und zum shoppen ging es dann nach Domburg, weil ja Westkapelle in Seifenkistenrennfieber war.

Unsere über Internet gebuchte Unterkunft haben wir dann um 17.00 Uhr bezogen. 
Wir können die Studiozimmer nur empfehlen. Die Eigentümerin ist super nett und spricht sehr gutes deutsch.

Der Link der Unterkunft:
http://www.vakantiebijzuidoost.nl/


Sonntag:

Wir wollten den Sonntag eigentlich nur noch was bummeln und dann die Heimreise antreten, aber durch das schlecht Wetter des Vortages entschloss ich mich nochmal ans Wasser zu gehen. 
Der Morgen began mit einem herrlichen Frühstück und frisch gebackenem Brot. Gut gestärkt und hoch motiviert von der Wetterbesserung stand ich wieder bei fallendem Wasser auf dem Damm.
Und es ging direkt los.  

Kurz erzählt:
Iin 3 Stunden 17 Hornis gezogen, 50 Bisse verpaßt und 20-30 Aussteiger gehabt.
Wenn die alle richtig gebissen hätten , wäre ich jetzt noch am ausnehmen.

Zm Abschluß ging es  hier http://www.westkaap.nl/index2.php zum essen.
Die Heimfahrt wurde um 15.00 Uhr angetreten und nach 3 Stunden und 333km Fahrstrecke beendet.

Fazit:
Es war ein schöner Kurztrip. Hornhecht war auch noch mehr wie genug vor Ort.

Der ganze Spaß kostete dank des neuen sparsamen  Diesel KFZ, der günstigen Unterkunft  nur 130,00 € inkl. aller Kosten.

Die Fotos könnt Ihr hier sehen: http://fotos.web.de/willi......bauholz/Westkapelle

lg Willi


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

schöner bericht  #6

wir von PikePoint  werden morgen   dort  mit 14 personen  auftauchen  und den Hornies  das fürchten lehren :q

wir sind zwischen leuchtturm und restaurant  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Killergeorge (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Ich bin nächstes WE in Domburg, ich hoffe ihr lasst mir noch einige HORNIS übrig!


----------



## Sepp G (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hallo zusammen, waren auch unter der Woche in Westkapelle. Wir haben es vorgezogen wegen des starken Windes nicht vom Ufer sondern vom Steg in Westkapelle zu Angeln.
Könnte in den 2 Tagen ca 60 Hornhechte verhaften. Dazu noch 4 Makrelen. Es hat sich bewährt eine Rute direkt am Steg runter zu lassen und mit der anderen ca 120 Meter von der rechten Seite des Stegs aus Richtung Leuchtturm zu werfen. Habe auf Salm gut gefangen aber die besten Erfolge hatte ich auf Heringsfetzen mit etwas Jod. Die frühen Morgenstunden und gegen Abend als der Wind nachgelassen hat waren die beste Zeit.
Also falls einer eine Tour in den nächsten Tagen geplant hat es lohnt sich.:vik: 

Petri Heil, der SeppIMGP0153.jpg,IMGP0154.jpg,


----------



## locke123 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

servus war vor 2 weeks auch da hab in westakeple an dem restaurant gefischt aber war so 2 stunden fischen( war mehr urlaub als angeln daher nur 2 stunden) un war auch erfolgreich

wuerd gern in 3 wochen nochmal hin meint ihr des waer schon zu spaet????

:vik:


----------



## wohlfang (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hi Folks,
bin gestern in Westkapelle gewesen, hab' acht Hornies und eine Makrele gefangen, musste leider wegen des Unwetters abbrechen und werde wohl nach Pfingsten noch mal hinfahren. Es lohnt sich bei Flut auf der Mole zu fischen. Statt Salm als Köder geht auch ein dünner Streifen fetter Speck mit ein paar Tropfen Mercuchrome aus der Apotheke.
Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen ... 
Na denn, Petri.
Gruß wohlfang


----------



## bafoangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hi
ich frag jetzt in dem Thread nochmal.
Braucht man denn fürs Meer dort nen Fischpass, Erlaubnis, irgendwas?
Danke vorab und Petri


----------



## wohlfang (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Hi
> ich frag jetzt in dem Thread nochmal.
> Braucht man denn fürs Meer dort nen Fischpass, Erlaubnis, irgendwas?
> Danke vorab und Petri





Hi bafoangler,
an der offenen Küste braucht man keine Erlaubnis, weder in Belgien noch in den Niederlanden. 
Gruß wohlfang


----------



## bafoangler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

@ wohlfang

Danke, das ist doch mal Gastanglerfreundlich 
War bisher nur in Dänemark, da brauchst den Küstenfischereischein...
Petri


----------



## locke123 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

halloechen weiss Jemand was grad *Brandungstechnisch abends/ nachts geht*? wollte die Woche mal hin un auch nachts fischen eventuell auch an der Osterschelde dort schon gute Erfahrung in Sachen wolfsbarsch und Dorsch gemacht aber mit der heissbegehrten Seezunge konnte ich noch keine Bekanntschaft machen #q ...

habt ihrs mal probiert?

bin mal gespannt auf Antworten


----------



## Rocky Coast (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hallo, 

war letzte Woche für einen Tag in Westkapelle, aber leider außer einer gehakten Qualle  nichts gefangen. Die erste Zeit habe ich auf Hornhecht geblinkert und mit Dobber und Fetzen geschleppt, aber nicht einen einzigen Biss bekommen.
Die Einheimischen hatten Riesendobber und kamen mit denen noch deutlich weiter raus,  aber auch diese Spezialisten konnten keinen einzigen Geep fangen.

Da die Bedingungen bei teilweise etwas bedecktem Himmel und vor allem Wind von 4 bft. für Hornhecht alles andere als ideal waren, wollte ich dann bei auflaufendem Wasser aus der Not eine Tugend machen und holte meine Brandungsausrüstung aus dem Wagen. Einige gute Plattfische wären eine Alternative gewesen. Köderte Ringelwürmer an, die ich mir im örtlichen Shop besorgt hatte, z.T. verfeinert mit etwas Heringsfleisch, und dann volles Rohr in die Nordsee. Verschiedene Stellen angeworfen, sowohl Maximalweite als auch Ufernähe, aber nicht einen einzigen Biss bekommen.

Na ja, ist halt nicht immer Fangtag.

Viele Grüße
Rocky Coast


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*



bafoangler schrieb:


> @ wohlfang
> 
> Danke, das ist doch mal Gastanglerfreundlich
> War bisher nur in Dänemark, *da brauchst den Küstenfischereischein...*
> Petri


 



Seit wann gibts denn den?#c#c#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## bafoangler (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

War vor 2 Jahren mit Bekannten auf Langeland, da mussten wir glaub im Touristenbüro für so 25 Eus ne Erlaubnis lösen...
LG


----------



## DerSimon (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Lohnt sich auch jetzt noch ein Kurzausflug? Hab noch nie auf Hornhecht geangelt. Ein Kurzausflug nach Westkappelle würd mich allerdings schon reizen.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

gruß gott,
war einer nochmal los in richtung westkapelle? wollten evtl die erste augustwoche für eine woche hin campen.
wenn einer was weiß wäre für info´s sehr dankbar,
schöne grüße philip


----------



## Sepp G (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hallo Zusammen, hat schon einer was von Hornhechtfängen in und um Westkapelle gehört? Wird ja langsam mal Zeit...#h


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Fahre übers Wochenende nach Westkapelle zum Hornhechtangeln. Werde Sonntag mal Bericht abgeben.

Bis dann!


----------



## Sepp G (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Wir fahren nach Pfingsten, da bin ich mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt.
Petri Heil


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Kurzer Bericht vom Wochenende:

Samstag ca. 5 Stunden geangelt. 
Ausbeute=9 Hornnhechte
Das Wetter war sehr bewölkt und ca. 11 Grad kühl.
Die See war stark bewegt mit auflandiger Wind.
Angler auf dem Deich= 30
Geschätz gefangene aller Angler=70-80 Fische

Sonntag ca.1,5 Stunden geangelt. 
Ausbeute= Null Hornhechte
Das Wetter  war leicht bewölkt, Temperatur wie Samstag.
Die See war richtig stark bewegt( Wellen ca. 1m) mit starkem Seitenwind. 
Materialverlust=3 Sbiros nach Übersee geworfen.
Angler auf dem Deich= 13
Geschätz gefangene aller Angler=0 Fische ( Hab keinen was Fangen sehen)

Fazit:
Hab mich mit einem EingeborenenWestkapellerRentnerangler unterhalten und der  meinte:
Wasser noch zu kalt, Wasser zu trüb und die Hornhechte sind ca. 3 Wochen zu spät dran. 

Könnte sich für kommendes Wochende schon ändern. 
Denke aber eher Ende Mai.

Wenns nicht läuft dann lieber mit der Frau bummeln gehen! 

Also nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben!

Kann Euch noch eine Unterkunft ans Herz legen:
http://www.vakantiebijzuidoost.nl/joomla15/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=35

Hier noch ein Foto zur Motivation: Auf dem Foto sind nur 8 zu sehen.


----------



## eugdo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hallo, war jemand von euch dit letzten wochen in Westkapelle?
Wollt in 2 Wochen dahin, lohnt sich oder soll ich doch lieber mit den Kids baden gehen.


----------



## eugdo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Hat den keiner an der Westkapelle in den letzten Tagen geangelt???#h#h#h#h


----------



## Niclas S. (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Ich könnte nächstes Wochenende für 3-4 Tage runter fahren.

Ist der Hornhecht schon nennenswert an der Küste?


----------



## meier-online (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

würde mich auch mal intessieren, möchte endlich mal meinen ersten horni fangen^^^


----------



## Niclas S. (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Die Fische scheinen noch nicht da zu sein, da sich hier keiner meldet.


----------



## Niclas S. (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Eine kurze Bestätigung meiner Vermutung:
http://www.westkaap.nl/nl/webcams

Es sind keine Hornhecht-Jäger unterwegs


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Ich fahre nächsten Sonntag für 4 Tage.

Hornis sind schon einzeln da, siehe Bericht von der Seite hier:

http://www.zeevisland.com/vangstberichten/vangstberichten.php?maand=5&jaar=2012&type=1

Hey Fischer,
Gestern (Freitag) ging nach einem Hornhecht Tholen zu fangen, versuchen Sie trotzdem. Am vergangenen Sonntag war es nichts, hoffentlich waren sie dort eine Woche später. Gefischt von 19 -21 Stunden. Insgesamt 5 Rentner mit zwei schönen 70ers! Fischte mit der Matchrute, einem bombetta von 30 Gramm, Fahrkurs, und einem Streifen von Forellen als Köder. Sie jagte sehr sorgfältig und schnell loslassen. Nächste Woche wird es einige mehr kommen und wird auch weiterhin ein paar Bissen zu nehmen sein.
Martijn Dekkers.


Petri und nächste Woche werden Hornhechte gefangen, Bericht folgt!!!


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Heute morgen :

http://www.westkaap.nl/nl/webcams

Es geht los in Westkapelle!


----------



## Niclas S. (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht 2009 in Westkappelle und Umgebung*

Das freut mich sehr  Am kommenden wochenende gehts auch bei mir los, wenn das wetter mitspielt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------

